# Professor Gary Garrett??



## Shodan (Aug 3, 2003)

Hello-

  While cleaning the garage the other day, I found a picture I've had for a long time.  A friend gave it to me because it has Ed Parker in it........it is an actual photo.  I looked on the back, and the man standing next to Mr. Parker is a "Professor Gary Garrett".....not sure the spelling of Garrett is right, but does anyone know who that is?  Thanks!!  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## dragonrl (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes - He was my instructor in Orangevale, CA. A 9th degree in Kenpo, he studied under Ed Parker, Al Tracy, and Duke Moore. He no longer has a school (that I am aware of).


----------



## Kenpo (Jun 4, 2010)

He is now Grand Master Gary Garrett. He is teaching in El Dorado Hills at Mueller's Elite Fitness Center with his son Master Professor Scott Garrett. 

The website for their school is:
http://www.garrettskenpokarate.com/


----------

